# Hornets Sign 2nd Round Pick Lang



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6684622


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hopefully they keep him on the tea and don't cut him before the regular season he has alot of potential.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

good they need him


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Is anyone aware of the financial details of Lang's contract. He probably signed for the minimum but I was wondering if anyone knows if the money are guaranteed.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

:bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :jump: 
I am soooooo glad the Hornets signed this kid, I think he has a lot of talent and needed a chance, I hope he can make the roster, is his signing guaranteed or could he get cut out of camp?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Is anyone aware of the financial details of Lang's contract. He probably signed for the minimum but I was wondering if anyone knows if the money are guaranteed.


I don't know about this particular deal, but a typical second-round contract is for two years (first guaranteed, second team option) at the minimum.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

The Hornets had told him that he had to compete to make the team. My guess is that his contract is not guaranteed at all.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I really hope he makes it, he is loaded with potential and he can be a solid contributor off of the bench.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't see him giving us any instant contributions this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I don't see him giving us any instant contributions this year.


Maybe not this year, but with a few years under his belt, he could turn into a starter and maybe even an impact player. He could also be a bust though, with guys this young it can always go either way, lets just hope the story turns out good for this guy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Maybe not this year, but with a few years under his belt, he could turn into a starter and maybe even an impact player. He could also be a bust though, with guys this young it can always go either way, lets just hope the story turns out good for this guy.


I wasn't sold on this kid before the draft, but his dedication is winning me over. I don't see him making an impact this season, especially with Rooks joining the squad, but maybe down the road Lang can be a respectable NBAer.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I don't see him giving us any instant contributions this year.


I don't expect him to get 20 and 10 every night but I think he'll have his moments on the court.


----------



## Swishy K (Feb 26, 2003)

That's one of the luxuries of having some depth on your team. You can take a chance on a highschool player who might not pay any dividends for two or three years, but has the physical potential to be a long term part of the team. 
Lang has a good opportunity to study a really good young center like Magloire, while also being able to watch a couple solid veterans like Rooks and Brown, and pick thier brains on what kind of work and dedication will be needed if he wants to have an NBA carreer for more than a few years.
If he has the smarts, and shows any kind of maturity, then a great opportunity awaits both himself and the Hornets.

But I'm more excited about David West after reading in one of these pre-season magazines where he's been described as having the potential of a young Karl Malone. I know it's hype, but I have to cross my fingers and hope.


----------

